# *YORKSHIRE MEET* Summer 2018...



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Any members here fancy a meet somewhere in Yorkshire? Im based between York & Harrogate, but willing to travel :lol:

Historically our Yorkshire meet was an evening mid-week meet, hours blast around a pre-planned route to a final destination that certainly served beer, and most definitely served steak or curry 8)

Do we have some local members interested, and hopefully we can pencil in a meet date this summer??


----------



## meehaja (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm in!


----------



## aphinch (Apr 23, 2018)

Potential depending on timing etc


----------



## BarryD (Feb 19, 2017)

If I can get a car in time and not at work ill be in.


----------



## BarryD (Feb 19, 2017)

Picked a car up today so im in.



BarryD said:


> If I can get a car in time and not at work ill be in.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I work shifts so would all be down to date


----------



## ShineyDave (May 19, 2010)

We're in. Beer and steak sounds tops, What about the Bingley arms at Bardsey?

That's not a bad venue with a bit of history and some decent beers and food


----------



## meehaja (Oct 22, 2017)

Works for me, set a date and we'll see how it works!


----------



## ShineyDave (May 19, 2010)

Seems to have gone a bit quiet on this proposal so lets give it a bit of a kick.

How does July 22nd fit in with everyone?

Bingley arms?


----------



## meehaja (Oct 22, 2017)

provisionally works for me, I'll have to check with the wife!


----------



## Holls (Apr 4, 2019)

I know this is an old post but if there is a meet, I'd love to come along.


----------

